# Passport validity duration requirement for Mexico ??



## DrRx (Mar 2, 2008)

A quick question for those who recently traveled to Mexico on a passport that was due to expire shortly *after* their trip.

A colleague was recently denied boarding an aircraft to Switzerland by a ticket agent because his passport was not valid for at least 6 months *after* his scheduled date of return travel.

I spoke to American Airlines about my passport that is due to expire some 4 months after my trip to Cancun next week, and at first they read me the same 6 month validity rule. Once I questioned a bit more, however, they stated that for Mexico only a passport that is valid for at least the duration of travel is required. However, since that one AA agent initially thought there was a 6 month validity requirement, I am worried that some AA agent at check-in will have the same idea, which could result in some unneeded problems at departure.

Anyone have any experience one way or another with this? Especially departing from Canada?

[The most aggravating aspect of all this is that MEXICO does not even require US or CDN tourists to have a passport for entry (for less than 3 months). It is Homeland Security that started this whole passport requirement lunacy with their Western Hemisphere Travel Initiative and I'm getting wrapped up in it due to a flight connection in Chicago!]

Thanks!


----------



## Jim in Cancun (Mar 3, 2008)

Moot point as Mexico does NOT require a passport for entry of U.S. citizens.

Now people working in airlines in the U.S. are another story.


----------



## geoffb (Mar 3, 2008)

We had a friend who was denied boarding on a flight several years back because her passport had less than six months left so since then I always renew once the passport is in its last year to avoid any issues.

Generally the logic goes like this.... the passport has to be valid for the maximum period of time the person can be in the destination country (which is often 6 months for countries that don't require a specific visa by treaty).

Mexico is certainly an odd situation since as Jim points out they don't require the passport, the US does during the return journey.


----------



## JFK (Mar 4, 2008)

My family and I just returned from Cancun 2 weeks ago.  My husband and I have passports that were due to expire 5 months after our return. We flew American Airlines and had no problem. On our return flight we had to change planes in Dallas on our way  to New York. The only comment made was from the boarding agent who nicely reminded us that we should get our passports renewed when we got home.


----------



## JackieD (Aug 28, 2008)

Uh oh!  Glad I've been regularly reading TUG for our trip to Mexico.  After reading all the posts about expiring passports, I looked at one of my daughter's who had her s issued in 2004.  Sure enough, it expires less than 3 months after our trip for Thanksgiving.  I am worried about sending it in for renewal and it being delayed or lost for some reason and not having anything at all....what happens in those cases??


----------



## Cheryl17 (Aug 30, 2008)

You should have enough time.  I just renewed my passport, and it took exactly two weeks!  I'm glad I didn't pay extra for expediated service.


----------



## cedars (Aug 31, 2008)

Hello from a fellow Burlington Tugger!! Just wanted to let you know our passport are expiring in Jan. and we have some trips planned and I was worried about the rule--I did the renewal form for people with existing valid passports and took it to Hamilton on Monday-(no line up or wait times) and all of our new passports were deliver to our door the next Monday. (I did not pay for the faster service)  MaryAnn


----------

